# Paph. josianae



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2017)

Syn. longipetalum




Paph. josianae by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. josianae by paphioman, on Flickr

I've been lazy on taking photos. Most flowers have come and gone without having to photograph them. Will try to post more later.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2017)

that's impressive.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2017)

Need one...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 31, 2017)

ooooohhhhh that's nice! :clap:


----------



## gego (Mar 31, 2017)

Very nice. Congrats. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 31, 2017)

that's cool


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow, that is a beauty.


----------



## John M (Mar 31, 2017)

Oooooh, I love it! Congrats!


----------



## troy (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet!! Nice longipetalum!!! My plant is much much smaller, wonder if that means the flower is also smaller.... what is the n.s. of your beauty?


----------



## Don I (Mar 31, 2017)

I want one of those.
Don


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2017)

Just superb.


----------



## JAB (Mar 31, 2017)

Thats a species? Where did you get one?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice. I know I have one somewhere here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice in deed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 1, 2017)

Here is a special one! Great one!! :clap:


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 1, 2017)

Love that horizontal stripe!!

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

Its a beauty i like the strangness of the flowers


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks all! 

This one is known for a while now as a variety of concolor. Just last year, it was elevated to species status. 

Very slow to mature but the subsequent growth grew 2 - 3 x faster than the first. I guess it just took long to establish.


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 2, 2017)

Amazing. I love the black stripes.


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2017)

eggshells said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> This one is known for a while now as a variety of concolor. Just last year, it was elevated to species status.
> 
> Very slow to mature but the subsequent growth grew 2 - 3 x faster than the first. I guess it just took long to establish.



Ah, then it seems that the natural healthy state of this plant is to be a clump of 3 or 4 growths, or more. The flowers will probably then become larger and even more impressive on a larger plant. Sure is nice!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 2, 2017)

So great, just amazing this species!


----------



## Stone (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

:drool::smitten:
One of my very favorite Paphs, and this one is a beauty!


----------

